# red jewel pair and fry help



## kfenk (Jun 13, 2009)

my pair of jewels spawned a week ago. iv just removed the fry from the tank and into a 10g with only a heater and airstone. iv also moved the pair into a larger tank. i did this because i didnt like the tank setup they were originally in. its been a day and the male seems to be harassing the female already. hes all colored up but shes rather gray. should i give them time or separate them for a while? also im feeding the fry 'wardley smallfry' this good? and finally whats the fry growth rate and how often should i do water changes?
im a total noob at breeding so help is needed lol :-?


----------



## steve_58 (Jan 20, 2009)

I never remove all the fry from the parents when my jewels spawn.I let a few in with the parents. They should be ok but the male will be ready to breed again before the female is ready.I remove some of the fry from mine when they are about a week old and feed them powdered flake food and only change about 10% of the water in the fry tank once a week.The fry grow rather slowly in my opinion.The parents will breed every couple weeks once they start.If the jewels are the only pair in the tank then i would'nt be so quick to remove the babies ,jewels are great parents and the mom mainly will care for the fry well.I think they are worse than convicts and rabbits when it comes to breeding,lol.


----------



## kfenk (Jun 13, 2009)

i had to move them into a different tank due to too many fry getting sucked into filter. the fry are happy in theyre tank its just the mother im worried about. she had to hide behind the filter to get away from dad


----------

